# Medieval Yew Longbow from Belgium



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

Now Belgium was not a country at this time, but divided among various factions and the territory did change depending on the time period, divided with the holy roman empire, the french + allies, and the English + allies. We know the English were famous of their use of the longbow, and We know that the French did use longbow as well (francs-archers), and of course this deserves their own videos.



snaptube vidmate​


----------



## fangbows (Jun 29, 2013)

lionback said:


> Now Belgium was not a country at this time, but divided among various factions and the territory did change depending on the time period, divided with the holy roman empire, the french + allies, and the English + allies. We know the English were famous of their use of the longbow, and We know that the French did use longbow as well (francs-archers), and of course this deserves their own videos.
> 
> 
> 
> snaptube vidmate​


making french longbow replica and its own video


----------



## sdwilde18 (11 mo ago)

fangbows said:


> I want to talk briefly about the history of the longbow in Belgium, during the hundred years war.
> 
> Of course, Belgium was not a country at this time, but divided among various factions and the territory did change depending on the time period, divided with the holy roman empire, the french + allies, and the English + allies.
> 
> ...


Great info


----------



## Clayf250 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

